# Done QFA, further education route?



## Marinchik (5 Jan 2012)

Hi All,

I’ve finished my QFA Diploma in 2011.I work as a financial services administrator at a broker’s office for 4.5 years and aspire to a management position in financial services. So I was thinking to take another course to help me to go further. I was looking at LIA Pensions Diploma (my current work mostly relates to pensions) and then after maybe Management Diploma in Financial Services or should I skip Pension part and go directly for Management Diploma? Any thoughts?

Many thanks,


----------



## millieforbes (5 Jan 2012)

Do you have any other qualifications?


----------



## Sunny (6 Jan 2012)

Have you checked out the Institute of Bankers? 



Really depends on what area of financial services you are looking for.


----------



## Kara (8 Jan 2012)

I'm working in retail management at the moment, but since I have cash experience I am thinking of checking out jobs in banking next year- either in Ireland or abroad. 
Would it be possible to just sign up to do a QFA exam and study in my part time, or a crazy idea since I've no knowledge of banking at all right now. I've been looking up the QFA board and banking.ie but I'm still unsure about all this. What do I study? Do I get a coursebook when I sign up? 

If I do one, and fail, would it count against me, or is it like the driving test- do it as many times as you want so long as you pay?


----------



## Sunny (9 Jan 2012)

Kara said:


> I'm working in retail management at the moment, but since I have cash experience I am thinking of checking out jobs in banking next year- either in Ireland or abroad.
> Would it be possible to just sign up to do a QFA exam and study in my part time, or a crazy idea since I've no knowledge of banking at all right now. I've been looking up the QFA board and banking.ie but I'm still unsure about all this. What do I study? Do I get a coursebook when I sign up?
> 
> If I do one, and fail, would it count against me, or is it like the driving test- do it as many times as you want so long as you pay?


 
You don't need knowledge of banking to do the QFA. Failing doesn't count against you and you get coursebooks. Classes are usually held in the evenings and Saturday mornings but you can do a lot of work yourself for most of the subjects if you can't make classes due to work. 

Go for it if genuinely interested. Although bear in mind that the QFA is an Irish qualification. It is not recognised internationally.


----------



## Kara (9 Jan 2012)

Thanks for your response Sunny, very helpful. 
Think I might try one in my spare time anyway, sure I've nothing to lose! I'll try whatever one the easiest is!


----------

